# feeding bread?



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

anyone feed their piranhas bread? i know catfish love it just wondering if it was ok for them not sure if they will even eat it just wonderin =)


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i personally would not feed my fish bread.

i wouldnt feed them anything that is "made".


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

I read somewhere saying that bread contain saturated fat....which is a big







for Ps.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> accr Posted on Jul 27 2003, 09:09 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I read somewhere saying that bread contain saturated fat....which is a big for Ps


I've got a loaf of white bread and a loaf of wheat bread. They both say 0g sat. fat. But the white says 1% of daily value for sat. fat. There may be some small nearly insignifigant amount in bread, but I don't think that would be the problem with feeding bread. There is probably less fat in a slice of bread than there is in a goldfish.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

my friends rhom loves to eat pizza crust.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

i wouldnt advise it. Ps might eat and bit into bread as soon as it hits water... and as much as we know are, they will eat more than they can chew. Ps that stuff themselves with bred will over inflate (considering bread expands when soaked in water) which might make them feel bloated and even die from it.


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

i really wouldnt feed my fish bread. one time my mom tried to feed my p a tortilla ( without asking) and it dissolved and gave my tankwater a disgusting slimy texture and a nasty case of algae.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> my friends rhom loves to eat pizza crust.


 do *NOT* feed them pizza crust!









tell your friend to stop doing that


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i fed my P's bread, i took pieces out and rolled them up, tossed them in, and do they ever sink fast.
my P's ate a whole slice of bread in a day. theres no reason not to


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> i fed my P's bread, i took pieces out and rolled them up, tossed them in, and do they ever sink fast.
> my P's ate a whole slice of bread in a day. theres no reason not to


 I WOULDNT DO THAT


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Bread is not made from animals there for my P's do not get it.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i asked because man do catfish love bread...they freak out over it


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

When i go fishing i somtimes use bread or float a crust and carp and other fish love it so why not p's, They are fish just like carp.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Uhhh. Guys, Piranha's are PREDATORS not friggin Clay Henry. They eat MEAT, not bread. Of course when you go fishing you use bread, YOU NOT FISHING FOR PIRAHNA'S!


----------



## JDDbull (Aug 18, 2003)

Definately NOT just like carp


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes but i have caught a pike on a crust before.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

to bread


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

come on you cheap asses :rasp: you have to feed your p's bread b/c you cant afford feeders or other meat







j/k try it out and tell us what happens


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I tried bread once. I rolled it up into little balls and popped them into the tank...They swam over to check it out, then just drifted away. So it didn't work for me...I'm thinking after reading some of these posts that it was a good thing they didn't eat it..
Worth a try I suppose


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bread has 2 slices 140 calories 25 from fat
the bad stuff in it is salt \sugar\ oil\ folic acid\corn syrup\yeast
common people read the label


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Bread is way to fatty for any piranha, not to mention how it will cloudy up your tank water real quick.


----------

